# 'lumpy' Bracelet Group Shot



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I expect your all bored of seeing these now









I just thought Id get them all together


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

A real "Lumpy" HQ in deed. Lovely collection.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

'You talking to me?










( sorry I cant help it when I see your avitar)


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

You talking to me ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well I'm the only one here


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, then continue







...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errrrr...Perhaps not


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

I like this smile ....


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

Back to the LumpÂ´s. What is your source ? Where you buy it?

eBay ? (I have read here about "Watchadoo" seller or so ...)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats the one.....


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

....Oooooh Kenneth!..

....Oooooh!

Sir likes a big heavy one doesn't Sir?



Very nice.. particularly like the look of the RLT diver. These bracelets are great for large-ish+ watches.. I put one on the perpetual Map Meter Seiko I got a couple of weeks back. Goes very well indeed. Is that you sorted for lumpys now for while J ?.. I've got four and have found good homes for all of them!

Nice pic too BTW.

Best

Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I think Im sorted for now, if I was truly looking for 'closure' I would get 2 more 22mms but its not that important at the moment, I can swap them about a bit









Cheers...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the group picture of Lumpy's especially the RLT20


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I expect your all bored of seeing these now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great group - what's the nice one back left?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, its a Casio md 703 quartz diver from 1995


















From this thread

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...c=9924&hl=casio


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I expect your all bored of seeing these now










:yes:







:yes:







:yes:







:yes:







:yes:







:yes:







:yes:







:yes:


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Nice group there, and the bracelets look quality. Being trying to find some nice brushed ones in that style for ages, as well.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I expect your all bored of seeing these now
> ...


Havent you fitted one yet to your timex's


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He couldnt lift one Phil


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Do I sense another guess the weight competition?


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

would they suit a Hyper Aqualand? as I'm after a metal bracelet for it as the rubber keeps spliting


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have one of the original Hyper Aqualands, Ill try it tommorow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do they do them in 24mm, I`m on the look out for something for my Glycine, the standard rubber strap is somewhat ugly IMO, I did try another rubber strap but the `loops` gave out after a few months









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fraid not Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Fraid not Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> He couldnt lift one Phil


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice indeed! youve got more of these than anyone else i know!









I hadnt considered putting the Casio on one of these... mines gone now but youre right its ideal for that watch.


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I have one of the original Hyper Aqualands, Ill try it tommorow


Great if you could let me know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here it is....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You wont loose that easily will you


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

Like it! so where do I get one? I have thought about the Steel Watch Bracelet SB22-26 off of here


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason what springbars did you use to fit the lumpy to your 6309? The standard fat Seiko bars don't go through the holes in the bracelet.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right there John, dont know really









Just found some that fitted


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

just use normal (ie non seiko fatbars) springbars in 22mm... easily available.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> just use normal (ie non seiko fatbars) springbars in 22mm... easily available.


The 6309 has 1.00mm holes Jon not standard 0.7mm holes







normal springbars rattle around a bit


----------

